
Interesting thoughts on outsourcing to Bangalore (may no longer be a good decision for startups) - ryan
http://munjal.typepad.com/recognizing_deven/2007/04/episode_26_indi.html
======
zaidf
Totally. Back in 2002, I hired a designer in India for $200/month. After few
months it increased by 100 bucks.

Today he is making over $600/month and increasing. Obviously not to take
anything away from him(he was a fine designer!)--the power in the Indian job
market in last three years has shifted from employers to employees.

------
juwo
Unfortunately, the rest of India will still remain poor due to selfishness.
(But I have too many words to write on that).

~~~
juwo
For those who down voted me - I was born and raised (most of the time) in
Bangalore. So I know what I am talking about, and have a right to.

------
sabat
IMHO, outsourcing to Bangalore was never a good idea anyway. The best talent
in India tends to come to the US.

